# The little things I do that work for me.



## The Box Girl (Aug 27, 2010)

Simple, and probably common sense for people, but I try my best to stay around the things that DO bring me to life.

Animals and little kids.









The only downside is that it's a temporary fix...I can't just constantly be doting on a little kid or animal in order to feel real.


----------

